# Lamanch x pygmy or lamancha x nigerians?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any of these kind of goats? I have pygmy and Nigerians. But I have some interest I getting a big goat to learn/ milk. Someone would like to trade a lamancha for one of my pygmy x dwarf. I do not want to get a lamancha buck to breed her so I would either breed her with my pygmy or my nigerian buck. Just curious what they will look like and if anyone has any?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian/LaMancha is a mini LaMancha. There are lots out there.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Mini-manchas and all the standard/ND crosses are pretty popular around me, so i would probably lean toward that. I have some mini Nubians and they milk like fiends for their size (my doe in milk only has half of her udder functioning and I get over a half gallon a day from that half.) and i have plenty of people interested in kids even though mine are grade, not registered.

That said, crossing with a pygmy can give a decent dual purpose smaller goat/pet. Kinders are a Nubian/Pygmy cross and are quite popular as a dual purpose milk/meat animal in an easier to handle size. I would think that crossing a LaMancha with a pygmy would work in a similar way, but I would probably only go that way if I were aiming for a dual purpose.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my mini mancha doe. She is around 8 months old. Her dam was a grade lamacha and her sire was a registered Nigerian. So a F-1 mini mancha. She is as tall as my adults so my guess is she will mature around a ft taller then them. I can't wait to see her udder and milk her this spring. Her dam was a gallon a day miller and a dream to milk.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Not to highjack this post, but I just purchased 3 Nubians does and am thinking of breeding them to a Nigerian buck. the Nubians are so huge and the Nigerian's I have seen are so tiny. Is breeding a problem for the bucks? What do folks do to help such little boys get the job done?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Leash breed. Hold the doe, back her up to a hay bale. Let the buck do his thing


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

As a breeder of MM's I have to go with them. I love the personalities of the Mini manchas, as well as the milk, they do not give as much meat as say a pygmy/LM cross maybe would but for us it just means not as much freezer space used.

I would also check and see what is selling in your area.

Here is a 2013 F1 doeling and a 2012 F5 doeling


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The guy actually has 2 he wants to trade but I can only get 1 I will post a pic to see what you think on which one i should get because I know nothing about the breed.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He says they are twins


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I know nothing about the breed either, but one looks so much smaller then the other. This past March my BoerX doe and Spanish Buck had twins boys. The first boy we wound up naming Fatso and the 2nd one Skinny. Skinny was the half the size of Fatso from day one and never caught up. We sold them in July to as they were getting way to friendly with their mother. Anyway, March was my first kidding season so I no expert, but when I look at those bucks I just wonder how well the white one is growing to grow compared to the other one, if they really are twins.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Jenniffer glad to see a mini mancha breeder on her . I liked your fb page and if i like these girl ill be wanting to add . Erica i love the white one and breeding her to your nigerian you have a bigger chance of earless kids.I would think


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the white one too because she is smaller


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

At what age or weight does the lamancha need to be to breed to my tiny nigerian?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the white one from what I can see, also watch your height as you don't want them to small. Would love to see a side picture of both and not through a fence if possible. The taller doe looks to have more length but she is narrow in the front and I wonder if that transitions to her rear as well. I prefer gopher ears but the elf ears on the bigger doe are not a issue as they are still acceptable, are these girls registered, if so what generation are they? 

I usually try to wait until they will be a year or over a year old when they FF. I had an oops last year and several does got breed about a month to early, got lucky and they took care of their kids but noticed that a few was just still to immature mentally to kid.

Tiffany, thank you! I have really reworked my breeding since last year and I have a big surprise in store this year on my breeding. Well that is if I can get everything finalized. LOL


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Turns out the guy was a craigslist weirdo. I changed my mind about dealing with him. I'm looking into just buying a mini mancha from someone else.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

If I can sell 2 of my kids this week before someone else gets her that's the one I want


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like this doe a lot better from what I can see. Once again I would like to see a side picture as well as a front and rear view. She looks to have a nice level topline if not a little downhill, of course that could be from her being on unlevel ground, and nice upright pasturns. It is hard for me to see more as he is wrapped around her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/3980935209.html


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Not bad, it is so hard with pictures. LOL my girls take horrible pictures, so I usually keep that in mind when I look at others. But they help me determine if I should go look or not. I would check her out as well as her Dam if possible. She is a pretty girl.


----------

